# Partire per la tangente ...



## Paolo78mi (29 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi ho chiacchierato su Whatsapp con la mia ex ... la Giusy che abita in Svizzera, la psicopatica 50enne attaccata al sesso, dipendente dal sesso (dove io mi diverto a non darglielo, o a darglielo centellinando e nei momenti di magra). Ultimamente uso i messaggi audio per stringere e non sprecare troppo tempo a scrivere minchiate con persone di cui non me ne frega assolutamente nulla.
Oggi le ho fatto un audio in cui facevo un sunto sul suo comportamento, le dicevo che, SI, è  cara e buona ragazza, però a volte se qualcosa non le garba o non rientra in quello che vorrebbe lei, senza ragionare le parte l'embolo, prende si altera insulta e parte per la TANGENTE riempiendo di insulti, e cosi facendo diventa ingestibile.
Ho usato proprio queste parole... "*PARTI per la Tangente*" in effetti prende una mia parola scomoda ed inizia a fantasticare sulla rottura del nostro rapporto e sulla necessità di voler chiudere a tutti i costi. Oramai dopo anni che fa cosi immaginerete voi la novità...
CMQ adesso arriva la cosa divertente...
MI RISPONDE con un audio
E dopo le ammissioni di colpa dicendo che anche lei ha un bel caratterino mi dice... (meglio scrivere tutto l'audio, vi dico SOLO che l'ho messo tra i miei PREFERITI)
"Mah io non nego le mie colpe per l'amor del cielo, so di non essere una santa, ci mancherebbe, però ho tollerato tante cose da parte tua, e come dici te : 
*SE PARTIVO PER LA TANGENZIALE*
è perchè veramente me le facevi girare... *Io non è che parto per la TANGENZIALE* cosi per il gusto di farlo, che poi posso essere eccessiva nel prendermela, non ti do torto... etc etc etc....
------------------------------------------
Io sono rimasto letteralmente BASITO. Non so proprio cosa dire...........


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Dicembre 2020)

Paolo 
Lei sarà partita per la tangenziale...poteva partire anche le la ss del Sempione ..ma tu ti fai vivo solo a fine anno???
E che trombi solo a dicembre?


----------



## Paolo78mi (29 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Paolo
> Lei sarà partita per la tangenziale...poteva partire anche le la ss del Sempione ..ma tu ti fai vivo solo a fine anno???
> E che trombi solo a dicembre?


ahahahah TROMBO trombo... ci sono sempre....
Adesso avevo tra le mani una bionda sposata occhi azzurri dell'est (mia coetanea) ... poi ho recuperato una Campana molto interessante (mia coetanea)... ma mi ha dato PICCHE... e cosi ho riciclato la Giusy...
ma dopo questa uscita... 
NON CE LA POSSO FARE


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2020)

Ciao Paolo, ma cosa diamine è successo?
Ti hanno tagliato..... l'avatar?  

Un saluto!!!!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Dicembre 2020)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahah TROMBO trombo... ci sono sempre....
> Adesso avevo tra le mani una bionda sposata occhi azzurri dell'est (mia coetanea) ... poi ho recuperato una Campana molto interessante (mia coetanea)... ma mi ha dato PICCHE... e cosi ho riciclato la Giusy...
> ma dopo questa uscita...
> NON CE LA POSSO FARE


Maaahhhh 
Io sono scettica...
Almeno io sparo cazzate tutto l anno...
Non solo così...
A ridosso di un anno del cazzo


----------



## Vera (30 Dicembre 2020)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Oggi ho chiacchierato su Whatsapp con la mia ex ... la Giusy che abita in Svizzera, la psicopatica 50enne attaccata al sesso, dipendente dal sesso (dove io mi diverto a non darglielo, o a darglielo centellinando e nei momenti di magra). Ultimamente uso i messaggi audio per stringere e non sprecare troppo tempo a scrivere minchiate con persone di cui non me ne frega assolutamente nulla.
> Oggi le ho fatto un audio in cui facevo un sunto sul suo comportamento, le dicevo che, SI, è  cara e buona ragazza, però a volte se qualcosa non le garba o non rientra in quello che vorrebbe lei, senza ragionare le parte l'embolo, prende si altera insulta e parte per la TANGENTE riempiendo di insulti, e cosi facendo diventa ingestibile.
> Ho usato proprio queste parole... "*PARTI per la Tangente*" in effetti prende una mia parola scomoda ed inizia a fantasticare sulla rottura del nostro rapporto e sulla necessità di voler chiudere a tutti i costi. Oramai dopo anni che fa cosi immaginerete voi la novità...
> CMQ adesso arriva la cosa divertente...
> ...


Paolo ma mi dici perché, con tante donne che ci sono al mondo, devi sempre tornare a Giusy?
Lei partirà per la tangenziale ma tu scorrazzi in un vicolo cieco.


----------



## perplesso (30 Dicembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Paolo ma mi dici perché, con tante donne che ci sono al mondo, devi sempre tornare a Giusy?
> Lei partirà per la tangenziale ma tu scorrazzi in un vicolo cieco.


perchè ne è innamorato ma è troppo timido per dichiararsi


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Paolo ma mi dici perché, con tante donne che ci sono al mondo, devi sempre tornare a Giusy?
> Lei partirà per la tangenziale ma tu scorrazzi in un vicolo cieco.


Ma tu te le ricordi?


----------



## Paolo78mi (30 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Maaahhhh
> Io sono scettica...
> Almeno io sparo cazzate tutto l anno...
> Non solo così...
> A ridosso di un anno del cazzo


ahahahaha Ridiamoci SU... Cmq la Giusy vince il premio FEDELTA.... dopo 3 anni, ed una marea di corna è ancora qui a sperare per una scopatina....
e sono pure nella norma... non XXL


----------



## Paolo78mi (30 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ciao Paolo, ma cosa diamine è successo?
> Ti hanno tagliato..... l'avatar?
> 
> Un saluto!!!!!


in questo mio AVATAR avevo 30anni circa ne son passati 13 e sono aumentato come un bel panettone...
Quindi è forviante ... li ero 65kg ora sono sugli 80kg circa


----------



## Vera (30 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu te le ricordi?


Io sono giovane, ricordo tutto


----------



## Vera (30 Dicembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè ne è innamorato ma è troppo timido per dichiararsi


Ma va là


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2020)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> in questo mio AVATAR avevo 30anni circa ne son passati 13 e sono aumentato come un bel panettone...
> Quindi è forviante ... li ero 65kg ora sono sugli 80kg circa


Ma io lo dicevo perché nella foto dell'avatar non si vede più.... vabé, ci siam capiti 

Ma quindi sei aumentato.... tutto tutto?


----------



## Paolo78mi (30 Dicembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Paolo ma mi dici perché, con tante donne che ci sono al mondo, devi sempre tornare a Giusy?
> Lei partirà per la tangenziale ma tu scorrazzi in un vicolo cieco.


Ahahahaha
Cara Vera...
Perchè recupero sempre la Giusy ? 
Da una prima analisi posso ammettere che il sesso con lei è sempre stato al top, pur non essendoci altra complicità, a parte questo lato trasgressivo, la prenderei a scarpate nel culo... Poi boh, forse perche pur trattandola male mi sopporta sempre e mi venera come unico pisello sulla terra.
Poi cmq mi piace prendere lasciare e metterla a mia disposizione....
Lo so, sono un bastardo... Però anche lei, quanto ci vuole a mandarmi a fare in culo ???
Cmq ci ho provato con altre... quest'anno siamo arrivati a 5 frequentazioni... oserei dire che ho dato il mio contributo.
Domani sera sono invitato a cena a casa di un'amico, e ci sarà anche la mia frequentazione estiva S., con la quale ci siamo sbaciucchiati davanti a tutti come due minorenni in calore quest'estate sempre a casa del mio amico con davanti tale J. una polacca che ha visto tutte le mie ultime frequentazioni.
Ci sarà da ridere... Faranno domande imbarazzanti...
ahahahahha



perplesso ha detto:


> perchè ne è innamorato ma è troppo timido per dichiararsi


Con lei mi trovo bene a letto... lo ammetto... però un rapporto non può stare in piedi solo con quello...
Poi cmq è una personalità Borderline....
Io parlo di non partire per la Tangente e lei mi parla di prendere la Tangenziale... 
Ma dai....
Ma come cazzo faccio ad uscire con un'idiota del genere ???



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu te le ricordi?


Con la Vera c'è stato un FLIRT mancato  
Smack Gioia Bella



Foglia ha detto:


> Ma io lo dicevo perché nella foto dell'avatar non si vede più.... vabé, ci siam capiti
> 
> Ma quindi sei aumentato.... tutto tutto?


Non si vede più il PIPINO ? Guarda che non ho modificato NULLA ci mancherebbe e poi a che PRO ?
Sono un Super Esibizionista....
Si, sono aumentato in tutto lo ammetto, sono aumentato quando ho smesso di fumare e sono aumentato nel primo lockdown, invece nel secondo lockdown è aumentata la libido... Siamo ad un totale di 3 "5 VS 1" al gg


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2020)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Non si vede più il PIPINO ? Guarda che non ho modificato NULLA ci mancherebbe e poi a che PRO ?
> Sono un Super Esibizionista....
> Si, sono aumentato in tutto lo ammetto, sono aumentato quando ho smesso di fumare e sono aumentato nel primo lockdown, invece nel secondo lockdown è aumentata la libido... *Siamo ad un totale di 3 "5 VS 1" al gg*


Nono, Paolé, lo so che non avresti MAI modificato apposta, figurati 

Sono io che noto che, evidentemente, l'impostazione dell'immagine dell'avatar, da quando è cambiata la piattaforma del forum, ha "tagliato" (si fa per dire) certe parti.

Il grassetto non l'ho capito.... è una roba che seppoddì?


----------



## Paolo78mi (30 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nono, Paolé, lo so che non avresti MAI modificato apposta, figurati
> 
> Sono io che noto che, evidentemente, l'impostazione dell'immagine dell'avatar, da quando è cambiata la piattaforma del forum, ha "tagliato" (si fa per dire) certe parti.
> 
> Il grassetto non l'ho capito.... è una roba che seppoddì?


Non entro spesso per mantener le distanze.. Non so se è cambiato qualcosa...
Il problema è che dopo mi affeziono a voi e voglio conoscervi tutti e credo NON sia possibile....

Il grassetto è facile ... 
Guardati la mano, conta le dita ed immagina cosa si possa fare contro un pisello che viene conteggiato come un'unità...
ahahahahah
Si dice 5 VS 1


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2020)

Chiedo venia, ho capito ora (devi scusarmi ma sono un pò tarda per queste cose  ), se ne sei uscito vivo complimenti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma io lo dicevo perché nella foto dell'avatar non si vede più.... vabé, ci siam capiti
> 
> Ma quindi sei aumentato.... tutto tutto?


Se ci clikki sopra.....si vede


----------



## Paolo78mi (30 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Chiedo venia, ho capito ora (devi scusarmi ma sono un pò tarda per queste cose  ), se ne sei uscito vivo complimenti


Si, ahahahah mi sfogo cosi ultimamente... altrimenti non riesco a far nulla di concreto e penso sempre al SEX


----------



## Paolo78mi (30 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se ci clikki sopra.....si vede


Adesso ho rimediamo ed ho alzato la foto.. si dovrebbe vedere il salsicciotto....


----------



## Paolo78mi (30 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Chiedo venia, ho capito ora (devi scusarmi ma sono un pò tarda per queste cose  ), se ne sei uscito vivo complimenti


Ahahahahah Si.. ne sto uscendo !!! ahahahahah


----------



## Vera (30 Dicembre 2020)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Con la Vera c'è stato un FLIRT mancato
> Smack Gioia Bella


Adesso, non esageriamo. Flirt?


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2020)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Adesso ho rimediamo ed ho alzato la foto.. si dovrebbe vedere il salsicciotto....



Non ci credo....
Sei un mito


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se ci clikki sopra.....si vede



Grazie, comunque ora è tutto a posto


----------



## Paolo78mi (30 Dicembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Adesso, non esageriamo. Flirt?


ahahahaha che Stronzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Amoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Paolo78mi (30 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ci credo....
> Sei un mito


Si vede la salsiccia ???


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2020)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si vede la salsiccia ???


Tutto ok, ora


----------



## perplesso (30 Dicembre 2020)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Con lei mi trovo bene a letto... lo ammetto... però un rapporto non può stare in piedi solo con quello...
> Poi cmq è una personalità Borderline....
> Io parlo di non partire per la Tangente e lei mi parla di prendere la Tangenziale...
> Ma dai....
> Ma come cazzo faccio ad uscire con un'idiota del genere ???


2 cuori ed una cappella proprio


----------



## Marjanna (30 Dicembre 2020)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ahahahaha
> Cara Vera...
> Perchè recupero sempre la Giusy ?
> Da una prima analisi posso ammettere che il sesso con lei è sempre stato al top, pur non essendoci altra complicità, a parte questo lato trasgressivo, la prenderei a scarpate nel culo... Poi boh, forse perche pur trattandola male mi sopporta sempre e mi venera come unico pisello sulla terra.
> ...


Ma c'è una donna con cui hai trovato mai complicità?


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma c'è una donna con cui hai trovato mai complicità?


Si la nonna


----------



## Marjanna (31 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si la nonna


La nonna di Paolo? Non mi ricordavo avesse raccontato di sua nonna


----------



## Paolo78mi (31 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tutto ok, ora


ahahahahah Se non sono pazze, non le vogliamoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Domani sera andrò a cena a casa di un amico Marco... ( a cui soffio sempre ogni preda) a Milano Lambrate e per l'occasione ci sarà sia J***


Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma c'è una donna con cui hai trovato mai complicità?


Si, con la mia EX... Cristina... Che sento tutt'ora, tanta, troppa complicità... ma ai tempi ero preso da un'altra donna una donna sposata che mi ha letteralmente intrappolato in un Amore tossico....


----------



## Paolo78mi (31 Dicembre 2020)

Cmq siete simpatici tutti.... 
È finalmente chiudiamo questo 2020, che tra l'altro, pensandoci bene, non è stato poi così male!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La nonna di Paolo? Non mi ricordavo avesse raccontato di sua nonna


Appunto se non sparla di una donna vuol dire che ci va d'accordo.


----------

